# AC three phase 380V controller



## EVmot (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi !
Did someone try to make some controller for 3 phase 300V AC motors ?

Am using siemens micromaster in my EV but i have some problems with registration. The battery bank is connected to DC bus of micromaster (12x38V SLA = 456V ). Anyhow, is there some project regarding control or this motor types so i can use some lower voltages. E.g 72V ? 

EVmot


----------



## MPaulHolmes (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm adding a boost stage to a 3 phase AC controller control/driver board right now. I haven't sent it in yet though. You would need an external inductor.


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

MPaulHolmes said:


> I'm adding a boost stage to a 3 phase AC controller control/driver board right now. I haven't sent it in yet though. You would need an external inductor.



If it isn't a bidirectional converter then regeneration will no longer be possible.


----------



## MPaulHolmes (Feb 23, 2008)

It's intended for a 4th dual igbt (complementary pwms), so boost one way, buck the other. And anyone with a 4 phase motor laying around can use it that way, which should be a huge market. haha.


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

ah, prius style. Please share any inductor specifics (core/part #, strands/turns, amp capacity)?


----------



## MPaulHolmes (Feb 23, 2008)

I have a 200amp 300uH (not milli! haha) inductor that I'm using on a homemade mppt charger for a 5.6kw solar array at the moment. Maybe I could take that thing temporarily out of service for testing. I think the part number was ch-200. Yes! I would very much like figure out how to wind my own:

http://www.digikey.com/product-search/en/inductors-coils-chokes/fixed-inductors/196627?k=ch-200


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

ye gods! am I seeing that right, a 50lb laminated steel inductor? what pwm frequency?


----------



## MPaulHolmes (Feb 23, 2008)

LOL. You are seeing that right! I've been using 10kHz at the moment on the AC controller. The MPPT charger is using spread spectrum switching (6-10KHz)so it sounds like a hiss in my shop rather than a piercing horrible knife in my ears while I'm working.


----------

